# Enter the Skalamander II.



## milkyspit (May 5, 2007)

A while back Skalomax requested a special build, something unique to him. It became his favorite light and possibly the one he's kept in his possession for the longest amount of time before selling.  The Skalamander was born!

Skalomax' thread on the original Skalamander is *over here*.

Fast forward to present... Skalomax has long since sold the Skalamander, come to miss it, and wanted another... but this time we kick it up a notch. Since the old one used McR16 reflectors and those fit into the KL2 head nicely, this time we of course needed to push the envelope a little further. So, after some lathe work, custom lower-profile heatsink fabrication (in copper no less!), and a bunch of very delicate fitting of everything together, the Skalamander II has been born. May I proudly present the first baby photos! 

*Skalamander II in her baby blanket... er, nestled in some springtime magnolia leaves.* 







The McR18 reflectors in the light will NOT fit a stock KL2 head... but it occurred to me that with a little fiddling, they could be coaxed into the thing. The head needed its inner diameter increased AND I needed to come up with some additional vertical space inside, as the McR18 is also taller than the usual McR16 in this sort of build. Why go to the trouble? McR18 reflectors will give the light additional throw that's simply not possible with the smaller McR16 reflectors, while still maintaining the smooth hotspot-to-sidespill transition that's come to characterize this particular series.

*Already climbing trees!*






The heatsink sits lower in the head and is somewhat smaller than usual. To compensate, I fabricated a solid copper heatsink to rest on the central bulkhead inside the light. This reduced physical space for the circuitry so assembly was particularly delicate.

*The baby body.*






The modified KL2 head rests on an M2C adapter and C2C 1x18650 body, both by Leef... and the tail is an SW01-like standup clicky tailcap recently produced by RPM. Anodize match between parts is particularly impressive given that these pieces came from THREE different sources. IMHO this is one of the more elegant combos of SureFire parts out there! Me likes. 

Using this parts combo, the light will run fine, in full, ruler-flat regulation on 1x18650, 1x17670, 2x123 primary, or 2xRCR123 cells.

*Standing!*






Thanks to the RPM tailcap, this light can tailstand... and the fins offer a widened base for greater stability. The body is also a nice diameter to hold and the tailswitch serves like the knob of a baseball bat to keep the hand from sliding off the end. The body, being 1 inch diameter, is also sized well for weapon mounting if one might be so inclined.

That's about it for now... maybe Skalomax could chime in once he receives his new light.


----------



## EricMack (May 5, 2007)

Now THAT's Hot!! :devil: :eeksign: :devil: Bet that baby can throw a country mile, and for a long time too! :bow: The color match from THREE suppliers looks quite excellent, Dang that's a nice light, Scott.


So, what's she set at? X464....? :duck: 

EM


----------



## skalomax (May 5, 2007)

Wow, Thanks Scott! :rock: 


Can't wait! It came out looking amazing.

Once again Scott, You've done a wonderful job!

and tell that Mack guy to stop eyeballing my light






I'll let you know when I get It.

Edit* too many spelling errors, sorry.


----------



## EricMack (May 5, 2007)

Thanks for letting me Beta-Test it, Scott.  

I'll clean it up good before shipping it on to Skalo...


----------



## Ganp (May 5, 2007)

That is a very smart combination :rock: 

I would love to see some beam-shots too.


Colin.


----------



## Pumaman (May 5, 2007)

wow! looks like the tri-seoul i have been looking for. can it be 2-stage?


----------



## milkyspit (May 6, 2007)

Ganp said:


> That is a very smart combination :rock:
> 
> I would love to see some beam-shots too.
> 
> ...



Thanks! 

Beamshots will be up to Skalomax. I didn't get the chance to take any before sending the light on its way!



Pumaman said:


> wow! looks like the tri-seoul i have been looking for. can it be 2-stage?



Sure, 2-stage should work fine.


----------



## BladeZealot (May 6, 2007)

now that's cool


----------



## bombelman (May 6, 2007)

WOW, I dig that light dudes !!!


----------



## pete7226 (May 6, 2007)

Higher output too? or the same 375


----------



## Clickie (May 7, 2007)

Damn that light owns!!!!


----------



## Trashman (May 7, 2007)

I think, I need one of those. What current is each LED seeing?


----------



## milkyspit (May 7, 2007)

Thanks guys! 



pete7226 said:


> Higher output too? or the same 375



It's an M375 per Skalomax's request.



Trashman said:


> I think, I need one of those. What current is each LED seeing?



Each LED is seeing 500mA, which helps keep things cool even for extended runs, and supports a single 18650 nicely, with estimated runtime of 1h26m and virtually the entire run in ruler-flat regulation.


----------



## bombelman (May 7, 2007)

milkyspit said:


> .....and virtually the entire run in ruler-flat regulation.


So what regulating-circuit is used ?


----------



## jtice (May 7, 2007)

Oh gee thanks, now my "stock" M375 seems so, ehhhh 

Least only another great Milky-Mod could knock it off its pedestal 
I still use mine daily and love it. Its not really a throw light, but its so damn bright that is still puts light out a good distance.

I think I make have to commission you to make me a killer mag-mod one day 
A Tri or Quad, that can throw well for that type of configuration. hhmm :thinking:

~John


----------



## Trashman (May 7, 2007)

Milky, what's the highest drive current you could make a light like this have?


----------



## milkyspit (May 7, 2007)

Trashman said:


> Milky, what's the highest drive current you could make a light like this have?




Trashman, I don't like to push the SSCP4 emitters harder than 1000mA each... to go farther would subject them to IMHO unacceptably rapid aging.

That said, Project-M (of which this light is a part) is about a well-engineered (hopefully!) light-generating *system*, from power source all the way to emitters, and for that reason I don't like to talk in terms of components or current flows, but rather in terms of capabilities. This particular light should be capable of generating 375 lumens continuous for essentially its entire runtime, with only modest heat generation. That's a conservative estimate assuming that the SSCP4 emitters inside are the worst-performers possible of their particular flux... in all likelihood their performance is better. Third party testing plus brightness comparisons against known lights support this.

If you're still awake after that endless drone, you might want to look *over here* at a post from long ago in the ether, in which I outlined what Project-M is all about. 

Now, what's possible? Well, I recently built an X600-M3 head for MSaxatilus.


----------



## Trashman (May 7, 2007)

Milky, it's funny that you just linked to the post I was reading right before coming to this thread. (I just read up on "Project M") 1000ma (per) sounds spiffy, or, if it'd be possible to drop it just a bit...oh...900ma, I think I'd be ecstatic. For me, run-time isn't much of a concern. 50 Minutes in regulation is great! Anyway, I think I'll just go mull things over for a while, before I get to any real begging (heh, heh). Thanks for taking so much time to answer so many questions from so many people, including me.


----------



## Clickie (May 8, 2007)

Milky let me know what you think when you get time to read my pm about an M375


----------



## skalomax (May 8, 2007)

Hey Everybody!

Just got the 'Skalamander2' Yesterday and What a beast.
Great throw and tremendous output.

Beautiful work as usual Scott.

Pictures and beamshots to come!



My M375 Has McR18's, Nananana naaa


----------



## skalomax (May 8, 2007)

I found this light peeking In my bushes. :laughing: 












I Love It!!
Thanks Scott


----------



## audioman (May 9, 2007)

:wow: nice light 
can you take some beam-shots compare Skalamander II to other lights :bow:


----------



## ianb (May 9, 2007)

audioman said:


> :wow: nice light
> can you take some beam-shots compare Skalamander II to other lights :bow:



X2

Beamshots please!

I've an M273 with McR 16's but would love more throw, this looks great :thumbsup:

Ian


----------



## JanCPF (May 9, 2007)

Am I the only one who does NOT want more throw? I love the big fat hotspot and super smooth blend into spill on my M273. Outside in the dark woods is where this beauty excels, and at the moment I can't imagine a better beam profile for trail following and lighting up the whole forest in front of you. :rock:

Anyway congrats Skalo. Looking forward to some beam shots. :naughty:

Jan


----------



## ianb (May 9, 2007)

I want to have my cake and eat it! 

The spill of my M273 and the throw of the McR-18's!

This is why we need beamshots to compare!

Ian


----------



## milkyspit (May 9, 2007)

Clickie said:


> Milky let me know what you think when you get time to read my pm about an M375



Clickie, PM replied. Sounds like a fine idea.


----------



## skalomax (May 9, 2007)

Ok,
Going to take some beamshots soon. Don't have anything to compare It except my Car Headlights :laughing:

I'll get some today.


thanks for the comments

and get ready for the craziest builds (Coming soon) :naughty:


----------



## JanCPF (May 9, 2007)

Whoa look at the fine print on skalo's sigline. 7 x McR11 @ 637lm :green: Dude, thats sick - SICK I tell you. That has got to be one hell of a floodmaster though. 

Jan


----------



## skalomax (May 9, 2007)

JanCPF said:


> Whoa look at the fine print on skalo's sigline. Dude, thats sick - SICK I tell you. 7 x McR11 @ 637lm :green: That has got to be one hell of a floodmaster though.
> 
> Jan


 
Hehe, that's not even half of the next wave of crazy builds.

 


thanks


----------



## nein166 (May 10, 2007)

WOW thats a nice light Skalomax... when is it going up for sale?
 








:lolsign: Just kidding... no really, DON'T SELL IT!:lolsign: 

That one is a keeper!


----------



## ianb (May 10, 2007)

if you're able Skalomax you could take a picture in the same location as this...
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1859208&postcount=22

to get a comparison :thinking:

Ian


----------



## skalomax (May 10, 2007)

Will do Ianb. Took some yesterday night, but fell asleep.

Nein, Don't temp me! LOL,Yes It's a keeper

Here they're (Surefire L2 Vs M375
Note* This L2 Is definitely a over acheiver at least 100lm

Left M375 McR18's "Skalamander2"| Right Surefire L2






Surefire L2






M375 McR18's ''Skalamander2''


----------



## skalomax (May 10, 2007)

Some more

Throw Shots


Surefire L2






M375 McR18's "Skalamander2"


----------



## ianb (May 10, 2007)

Great beamshots :goodjob:

thanks Skalomax :thumbsup:

That is some impressive throw  

Do you mind me asking, was this significantly over the price of a standard M375?

Ian


----------



## milkyspit (May 10, 2007)

ianb said:


> Great beamshots :goodjob:
> 
> thanks Skalomax :thumbsup:
> 
> ...




Ian, I can answer the pricing question!  Boring out the head and the associated extra effort in placing the McR18 reflectors adds about $30 to the cost of the head... otherwise the costs are comparable.


----------



## ianb (May 11, 2007)

Is that it! I was thinking like double, excellent, but I'm trying to save up  

Milky, I may well have to ask you to try an M5-273 with McR-18's when you have the tech  and once I've saved for a new HID ...

Ian


----------



## Dizney (May 15, 2007)

Skalomax and Milky,

I've been taking good care of your "original" Skalamander. It's an awesome light!!

take care


----------



## jsr (May 16, 2007)

Damn skalo, you always got the nicest lights! Loved the Skalamander when I handled it at the LA meet...damn, that's a nice light! If you ever need lights to compare it to, feel free to swing by so I can fondle and drool on your nice lights...I mean, compare them for beamshots...and then drool.


----------



## skalomax (May 16, 2007)

jsr said:


> Damn skalo, you always got the nicest lights! Loved the Skalamander when I handled it at the LA meet...damn, that's a nice light! If you ever need lights to compare it to, feel free to swing by so I can fondle and drool on your nice lights...I mean, compare them for beamshots...and then drool.


 
That doesn't sound bad at all.

You might even see my Top Secret "Flood Monster"


----------

